# visas glorious visas...HELP!



## lottie172 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am a british citizen and i have 2 daughters. We have benn visitning the USA for many years and would really love ot make it our home. 
Me eldest daughter who is 18 have been accepted onto a degree program and will be studying in NY and LA for a total of 4 years on an F-1 visa. 

this leaves myself and my youngest daughter who is almost 16 still in the U.K. i am unsure what type of visa to apply for. Eventually i would like to apply for residency but after research and reading threads on here, it seems as though an E2 visa would not be suitable for this. 

I would ideally love to live, own and run a business out in Florida but i want to eventually apply for residency along with my children. I having no criminal convictions or mentals health issues/ anything that would prohibit me applying and aquiring a visa. 

I am aware that this will take time so ideally i would like to start the process now. I am currently looking to seek professional advice on this.

If anybody has any suggestions and advice it wold be greatly appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

An almost 16 child and an E2 visa don't sit happily together. Far better to go for the EB5 if you have the money. The 18 yo would also qualify for the same ticket.


----------



## lottie172 (Feb 16, 2010)

No i don't have those types of funds available. So are there age restrictions with E2 even though my daughters wouldnt be applying for it?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lottie172 said:


> No i don't have those types of funds available. So are there age restrictions with E2 even though my daughters wouldnt be applying for it?


At 21, she's on her own. And many head home -- but it no longer is home to them! 

You could maybe shave a considerable amount of money off of the 18 yo school fees were she a permenant resident rather than an F1 student.


----------

